# Need help with Simms P4665 Fuel Pump



## flur60 (Nov 15, 2020)

I hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving.

I need the experts assistance. I have a 1968 Ford 3000 (Belgium) with a Simms P4665 Fuel Pump. The pump is leaking fuel. I'd like to rebuild the pump but I can't find a rebuild kit for this particular model.
Does anyone know where I can find a kit with all the gaskets & o-rings?
Thank you in advance for any assistance you can give.
Dan


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Dan, welcome to the forum.

We have an injection pump master mechanic that frequents this forum. He is a busy man, but he should be along shortly. He can advise you.

This post will bump you back to the top to get his attention.


----------



## flur60 (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks Harvey. Looking forward to any insight available


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I am not familiar with the pump in question, but I know this company has parts for Simms pumps, and they seem to have a kit for P4665:
https://injectionpumps.co.uk/produc...mms-minimec-3-cylinder-diesel-injection-pump/
on e-bay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-o...-cylinder-diesel-injection-pumps/324080635174

To me, it looks like a "one size fits all" kit?
Wait for the pumpguy and get more opinions.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

If you are smart you will send your pump to thepumpguy and let him overhaul it.


----------



## flur60 (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks to everyone so far. 
I'd like to buy American if possible and I do enjoy tinkering with my own equipment. There is a vocational school about a mile from me that I'll have do the final tuning of the pump. The kids (and instructors) do a great job and I enjoy giving them and experience.


----------



## flur60 (Nov 15, 2020)

Another question: is the Simms P-4665 pump part of the "minimec" family of pumps? 
If so, can a four cylinder rebuild kit be used to rebuild a 3 cylinder pump?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The kit # is 506805
You’ll probably need bearings & flyweights..& of course a supply pump..
Supply pump is. FP314A
Flyweights 506791
Bearings I forget..
How r u going to get the delivery valve holders off.??
(Top nuts) & torque them back.?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh.. & the mounting gasket is..
C5NE9F585A


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Don't you love it when someone wants help and he get answers . Then just vanishes !


----------



## flur60 (Nov 15, 2020)

Again, thank you to everyone that assisted with my search for parts. Especially thepumpguysc for the list of parts and numbers. He's a wealth of knowledge.
Like a lot of forums on various topics, this is an awesome place to learn and find out helpful information. 
Just to bring everyone up-to-date (I know it's been a long two day wait for some and I apologize for not being more prompt on keep everyone informed), I've been working with a forum member one on one and my parts are now on order. 
As for the discussed concern over the delivery valve holders, my son is a diesel mechanic and has the required equipment. Hopefully, all will go well.
I'm no tractor or diesel expert but if I can ever be of assistance I'll certainly chime-in in the future.
Until next time, thanks again to everyone,
Dan


----------

